# Serious Alcohol Issues (Again)



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right sorry for another thread of this nature but i have come to the conclusion that Alcohol is literally recking my life no joke! I think im gonna have to do something serious about it, maybe even stop all together... I do enjoy a good drink but when i do drink i often lose all sense of reality / sensibility, i'd love to just go out and have say 6 drinks over the night and then come home and get up for the gym or whatever... I planned to have a normal night out at the weekend on saturday and i'll explain how it can go downhill.

Met my mates in Benidorm as it was a few peoples birthdays so loads were out, were all having a good yet boisterous time... consumed large amounts of alcohol had a good dance and were on the pull etc... by this point, like 3am i have no memory what so ever but apparently nothing bad had happened by this point as i had spoke to guys and girls i hardly knew since who said i was good fun and asked me if i will meet them soon.. anyway at about 4am i had pulled, took this girl back to my hotel room, we had some fun but she was wasted and ended up slipping and breaking her nose and passing out.. so i got her mobile out of her bag, called her mates and they collected her, no big deal fcuk knows who she was anyway, can't even remember what she looks like tbh.

Anyway here's where it often goes pair shaped... all the people that were out celebrating the birthday parties were off to bed by like 5am (like normal people) not me i was not finished with my night so went back out on my own... by this point i didn't know what i was doing, the friends i knocked about with when younger ended up like this all the time, never knew when to stop etc. Anyway when on my own its dangerous as no one can tell me to sort my head out, i have random memories of sexual encounters, drinking copious amounts of shots / spirits / beer and probably drugs as my nose was fcuked for a few days (but i don't actually know if i took anything or not) anyway after all the madness in the clubs the sun came up and it was hot.. The clubs closed at 9am but at this point I found a breakfast bar, nope not to eat but i was still on the drink. Met some randoms who were sound at 1st and apparently from my area, one of them was being a cnut as he was pissed so i remember an argument in a bar with these 2 guys who i don't even know properly but i know i will of at least offered them out as i can remember aggression but im not that arsed as they don't knock about with my mates anyway.

So i must of left them at some point in the morning and what happened between this time and about 9pm is a mystery... i can remember being on the beach wasted on my own around 100's of people, then waking up on the beach and then walking about Benidorm with a pint in my hand with my top off staggering about not a care in the world, i woke up at 9pm in a hotel (not the one i had originally paid for) so paid for more than one, and i couldn't of been there long as i remember seeing the sun go down. I woke up like noooooo what the fcuk, not again! Couldn't handle waiting at a train station in that state so got a taxi to the other hotel and got my stuff and got a taxi home. I thank god that all the people were out that hardly knew me from my area all went home on sunday morning as i wouldn't like to be seen in that state!

Anyway i arrived home was sick, felt like i was going to have a panic attack if i fell asleep and woke up so i kept my self away and came to terms with what had happened that day before i got any sleep, luckily no one knew anything about me going back out, i'd just disappeared to them... i checked my bank balance and i had spent more than £300 quid from my account and to put it in perspective some of my mates only took out €20 and had a good time! Its now wednesday and im still i'll, i have defo got alcohol poisoning.. i have had it before and in a few days it will of cleared so im not worried about that, but im just worried about whats gonna happen in the future... in the past i have ended up in some serious trouble, been in court for many drunken offences. I was very close to jail once for something pretty serious but i was let off with large fines, a suspended sentence and had to get some proper counselling twice a week regarding my drink and drug abuse, which sorted me out to no end! (for a bit)

Im lucky that for the last few years nothing seriously bad has happened but im starting to slip again! I can feel it coming, too many nights where these nights and worse have happened over the last 6 months, something bad could happen at any time. And to make things worse alcohol seriously effects my career and training... career wise it has effected me looooads as i can't work when hungover, i have hardly been doing any work for months as i have been anxious and ill from the hangovers which makes my job hard as im self employed and if i don't work i lose out!... my training suffers so much too! Its wednesday and today will be the 1st day i'll be in the gym, i have eaten crap all week to help ease the ill feeling from the hangover... last week i was only in the gym once as i was ill all week from the prior weekend.. it has been the same for months, even though i only drink at the weekend i can literally go through 30+ drinks in one session so no wonder i get i'll, and the measures over here are like 1/2 vodka & 1/2 coke.

I have come to the conclusion that i need to fix this asap! Im an intelligent man but my life is going to waste, my career is going to waste and all i deal with all week is anxiety about what happened when i was in a blackout at weekend, so each weekend i ruin my next coming week, physically, mentally, and financially... it has to stop. Im a confident guy so im sure i'll be ok to learn to go out sober... i have a few friends who are ex alcoholics who tell me "you're an alcoholic, just because you only drink once a week doesn't mean you're not, alcohol issues that bad mean you're an alcoholic"

Now here's the deal.. i know how much better my life will be without alcohol... the only way i can get used to not going out and be sure i won't drink at weekend is by taking a tab called Alcobuse on a thursday.. basically when you have this drug in your system you can not drink for 7 days end of, or you'll get very ill... my mum has alcohol issues like myself so has used these to stay clean for a while. I could just not go out, but these mean you literally 'can not' drink so help with the process, so if you do go out the temptation won't get the better of you, or you'll end up in hospital if mixed with alcohol. I feel if i can stop whats going on with the drink and drugs then i'll be a very happy person, i'll also have a wicked physique as i'll have no issue training or sticking to my diet, i'll also have much more money as no one my age can justify spending 100's every weekend on alcohol / drugs.... I will miss the partying etc.. but a small price to pay for what good things it will unlock in my life, i need to either get it under control massively or stop all together.

Sorry for the long post but i feel its pretty serious and i know a few on here have suffered with the same issues who may be able to help


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

just got to man up and stop what your doing mate.

the only way to get out of a cycle like that is will power.

the longer you leave it the harder it will get.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I gave my friend a *Hypnotherapy* cd with *quit smoking* and *quit alcohol*l on it just before xmas, he would wake up roll a spliff and open a can of Kestrel, i saw him at the weekend and he doesn't smoke or drink any-more......


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Khaos said:


> I gave my friend a *Hypnotherapy* cd with *quit smoking* and *quit alcohol*l on it just before xmas, he would wake up roll a spliff and open a can of Kestrel, i saw him at the weekend and he doesn't smoke or drink any-more......


what was the cd called?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

You are an intelligent guy, you have given me great advice with my problems.....you can see where your drinkings heading.....so try and not go out for a few weeks....busy urself at home....i believe you have to be mentally fit before you can be physically fit so don't stress about the gym....ur mental health is more important. Take the pill for a short term fx if it will help stop the current drinking, don't be too hard on yourself pal, your a good guy, you know what ur doing, isn't the end of the world just yet.

Time for a re-think and re-focus...everything is do- able.....see this time as a blip......plus refecting on a hangover magnifies everything......as u said the benefits are better physique, more cashin ur pocket.....would stop for a month....see how u get on


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> just got to man up and stop what your doing mate.


Its not quite as simple as 'man up' i'd love to stop it, guess im going to have to though



Khaos said:


> I gave my friend a *Hypnotherapy* cd with *quit smoking* and *quit alcohol*l on it just before xmas, he would wake up roll a spliff and open a can of Kestrel, i saw him at the weekend and he doesn't smoke or drink any-more......


I was thinking of getting some kind of help for it, does this work?



Pelayo said:


> You are an intelligent guy, you have given me great advice with my problems.....you can see where your drinkings heading.....so try and not go out for a few weeks....busy urself at home....i believe you have to be mentally fit before you can be physically fit so don't stress about the gym....ur mental health is more important. Take the pill for a short term fx if it will help stop the current drinking, don't be too hard on yourself pal, your a good guy, you know what ur doing, isn't the end of the world just yet.
> 
> Time for a re-think and re-focus...everything is do- able.....see this time as a blip......plus refecting on a hangover magnifies everything......as u said the benefits are better physique, more cashin ur pocket.....would stop for a month....see how u get on


Thanks mate, like you say its not the end of the world but i can't continue to live like this... will have some time off

And in this time revaluate things and work at the good stuff, im a happy person but this is dragging me back so bad


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Soon as you stop missing alcohol when you go out, you forget about it.

People always ask me how i go out so much without drinking.

There are huge benifits to it. They get to go out more as they have more money (no need for a taxi which can cost £50 one way in our rural area). I can train. I stay hydrated. I dont argue. I remember all the night.

But then im not like you as i can happily have 5 of 6 drinks and stop.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Soon as you stop missing alcohol when you go out, you forget about it.

People always ask me how i go out so much without drinking.

There are huge benifits to it. They get to go out more as they have more money (no need for a taxi which can cost £50 one way in our rural area). I can train. I stay hydrated. I dont argue. I remember all the night.

But then im not like you as i can happily have 5 of 6 drinks and stop.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Its not quite as simple as 'man up' i'd love to stop it, guess im going to have to though


i didnt mean 'man up' in a derogatory way so sorry if it seemed like that.

but if you are wanting to stop what you are doing the only way to do it is to make a start and stick with it.

i have had serious issues with things in the past and it wasnt until i thought 'enough is enough' that i managed to do something about it. i got to the point where everynight was the same. it was fun at first then it became the norm and i have lost years of my life/memorys. looking back i dont even understand why i was doing what i was doing but at the time i didnt see the problem with it.

from your post it sounds like you already think that 'enough is enough' so you can either continue what your doing with a sense of regret or you can stop what your doing and make it work.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Soon as you stop missing alcohol when you go out, you forget about it.
> 
> People always ask me how i go out so much without drinking.
> 
> ...


Yeah i'd love to get in the situation where i could not drink... even better have 5 or 6 as that wouldn't be an issue and i'd be ok the next day but could of at least partied a little bit, many do go out and just have 5 or 6 on a 'big night' wish i could do the same... for me anything can happen


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

am i the only person who thinks it sounded like you had a good time LOL.

my weekend

went out friday didnt touch a drop of alcohol and came up sat afternoon 1pm. slept till 9pm. was round a birds house party by 10. nightclub by 11. left there at 1:30 to go to a party in a hotel and got home at 9am. had maybe 5 drinks tops sat night. then was out sunday night. didnt drink just party.

only live life once


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i didnt mean 'man up' in a derogatory way so sorry if it seemed like that.
> 
> but if you are wanting to stop what you are doing the only way to do it is to make a start and stick with it.
> 
> ...


Yeah i do think enough is enough, i have got a grip of it in the past so can do again!

Counselling helped as i was honest with them, and if i turned up and said "yeah i woke up in a skip" i'd feel like i have let them down too...

It may be a good start, in eliminating this issue... helped massively last time


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey sorry to hear this bud. I think you are on the right path now as you have obviously recognised your problems and are doing something about them. Good luck in overcoming this mate :thumb:


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been through quite a similar situation, alcohol has caused so much trouble in my life as i too don't know when to stop. I can be the happiest drunk in the world till one little thing flicks my switch then i go off on a downward spiral, not violent just not a nice person & can never remember it .

I gradually tried to cut my drinking down but there would still be the odd occasion i would go on a mad one. Basically i stopped drinking & smoking 6 weeks ago and have never felt happier. It certainly changes your social life but it is worth it.

I'm not saying i will never drink again but for now much happier not drinking !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds familiar and something I went through in my 20s and early 30s. Many fights, ended up in jail, wrote off my Dads car p1ssed, too much sh1te happened to go over mainly due to alcohol (the cocaine didn't help either).

I always had a great career and lots of money so this obviously didn't help and living in Amsterdam for 3 years didn't help the coke/alcohol abuse issue either.

I have a very addicitive personality and a lot of my family are alcoholics (I'm pretty sure it can be hereditary).

I don't really have any answers for you. I tried to stop from the age of 30 onwards but always fell back into it and could be a good boy for weeks but then the spiral would begin. It took me until the age of 36 to get it under control and the major issue in this was my daughter. If I didn't stop, then I would have lost her (and her mam but didn't really give a fck about that). I tried the drugs Antabuse (I still drank on this even though it made me fckin sick) and also Campral (this really helped the cravings, good drug) and stopped for 3 months solid, I then saw it creep back in so stopped again. I do still occassionally get drunk (no drugs) but don't go out as my mates are a bad influence (coke etc). Much happier now and I know, at my age, that I am not missing out on anything (this was my fear when younger, always looking for that paradise which doesn't exist). Bodybuildding has now took over from the drinking so obviously a good thing.

You can stop mate, it may take you a few gos but it is definitely worth it. Only you can decide though. Good luck.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hilly said:


> am i the only person who thinks it sounded like you had a good time LOL.
> 
> my weekend
> 
> ...


Lol is was a good laugh, but was out of control... one of my mates made me laugh describing me when im wasted, he said if i have gone too far with the alcohol its like i have no soal.. just a body looking for sex / drugs / hookers and any other vices ha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i'd love to get in the situation where i could not drink... even better have 5 or 6 as that wouldn't be an issue and i'd be ok the next day but could of at least partied a little bit, many do go out and just have 5 or 6 on a 'big night' wish i could do the same... for me anything can happen


i allow two shots of vodka, i have them early on. Then, it gives me enough to relax (you dont notice it, but you def are) and drunk people are less annoying and you feel part of it all still as i know i have had something.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Kerrse said:


> I have been through quite a similar situation, alcohol has caused so much trouble in my life as i too don't know when to stop. I can be the happiest drunk in the world till one little thing flicks my switch then i go off on a downward spiral, not violent just not a nice person & can never remember it .
> 
> I gradually tried to cut my drinking down but there would still be the odd occasion i would go on a mad one. Basically i stopped drinking & smoking 6 weeks ago and have never felt happier. It certainly changes your social life but it is worth it.
> 
> I'm not saying i will never drink again but for now much happier not drinking !





Huntingground said:


> Sounds familiar and something I went through in my 20s and early 30s. Many fights, ended up in jail, wrote off my Dads car p1ssed, too much sh1te happened to go over mainly due to alcohol (the cocaine didn't help either).
> 
> I always had a great career and lots of money so this obviously didn't help and living in Amsterdam for 3 years didn't help the coke/alcohol abuse issue either.
> 
> ...


Its good to hear that some sorted it out.... its not so much i get cravings for alcohol, its just once i have had some.. im insatiable in every way possible.... and can drink and take every drug under the sun.. defo needs to stop


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Try stopping for 6 weeks and then tell me you have no cravings.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hey sorry to hear this bud. I think you are on the right path now as you have obviously recognised your problems and are doing something about them. Good luck in overcoming this mate :thumb:


Yeah no need to be sorry mate, its my own stupid fault... you have known me longer than most on here and have seen that i have been like it for years.... the only thing i have really lost is time, but time is the only mother fcuker you can't get back lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

people under estimate the dangers and addictiveness of alcohol because it's legal and you can buy it pretty much anywhere, even myself will touch no 'club drugs' but will drink a stupid amount of spirits and stuff in a night which is probably doing me more harm. You will probably find that people that have not witnessed or felt the effects themselves will offer no help. If a counsellor helped then you should definitely seek help like that again if your struggling, maybe you will be able to give it up on your own, but only you know that.

I don't think i could go out and not drink whilst everyone else is personally and i wouldn't consider myself as having a problem at all so it may be harder than it seems.

It appears that you put yourself in a lot of danger when drinking, whether it is with the law or too your health and money, which obviously is a big issue. You are sensible enough to realise that you have a problem though which gives you a good starting point.

I know there is no real advice in this post as I don't feel comfortable even trying when i have never suffered from an addiction. Best thing I can say is don't be scared to get professional help if you think you need it, alcohol as you know can be very dangerous


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> what was the cd called?


i put it together my self, it contained Paul Mckenna(quit smoking), and wendi Friesen(alcohol) http://ca.isohunt.com/download/111543301/wendi+friesen.torrent


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Try stopping for 6 weeks and then tell me you have no cravings.


Was that to me mate? I havent drunk for 7 weeks this weekend and im fine with it. Think thats cos i never really drunk enough to get proper pis.sed before so dont really care that im not now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

2 options as far as i can see

1 - get some counselling again. If it worked once, it might again.

2 - Quit drinking.


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

I also find i have the added incentive of knowing all my hard work in the gym isn't being wasted by pouring gallons of alcohol down my throat every weekend.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Lol is was a good laugh, but was out of control... one of my mates made me laugh describing me when im wasted, he said if i have gone too far with the alcohol its like i have no soal.. *just a body looking for sex / drugs / hookers and any other vices ha*


and this is bad because?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

hilly said:


> and this is bad because?


the hookers are always male


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Was that to me mate? I havent drunk for 7 weeks this weekend and im fine with it. Think thats cos i never really drunk enough to get proper pis.sed before so dont really care that im not now.


Was to Rap. In the early stages, you convince yourself that you have no cravings, want to go out to have fun, will be missing out etc etc. All a load of b0ll0x, it is the insidious nature of the alcohol which is forcing you out.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Khaos said:


> i put it together my self, it contained Paul Mckenna(quit smoking), and wendi Friesen(alcohol) http://ca.isohunt.com/download/111543301/wendi+friesen.torrent


 :thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i do think enough is enough, *i have got a grip of it in the past so can do again*!
> 
> Counselling helped as i was honest with them, and if i turned up and said "yeah i woke up in a skip" i'd feel like i have let them down too...
> 
> It may be a good start, in eliminating this issue... helped massively last time


yep!

and the counselling as you know is very useful in changing the way you think about things.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

mate i am exactly the same as you to a tee, even to the detail to where its like you have you no soul, i am well known for that going after any girl in site, literally everyone!, i cant have little nights out, my mates will go out say wednesday for a drink, i just wont go, or if i do go not touch a drop, i wont just have a few and come home its not me..

my personalitty is very addictive aswell, now i am addicted to bodybuilding atm, but still dosent stop my nights out, every saturday i crave going out so bad(dosent help that all my mates are exactly the same), its just they dont get as recked as me..

im not sure either what to do because to stop you have to WANT to stop, and am not sure i want to if it makes sense?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l am tea total so l wont patronise you, just try and get a grip......why let it run your life ??


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

a think alot of it is routine aswell, i work hard all week work/gym and sat is like my release, need to get that out my mind set


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

from reading your post it looks like you already know your answer dude.

Im similar in a sense, maybe not to your extent but similar, I just got fed up with being out of control and not remembering whats gone on.

Every now and then is alright, birthdays, special occassions and only if you want to.

I drive most of the time now when I go out, much better.


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

It sounds to me like you know you have a problem and you know the answer to it but actually taking that first step and stopping what your doing is going to be the hardest thing to do. Have faith in yourself and build up your self respect, you will get loads of help from the guy's on here on your journey.

Make that decision and stick by it.

Good luck.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> people under estimate the dangers and addictiveness of alcohol because it's legal and you can buy it pretty much anywhere, even myself will touch no 'club drugs' but will drink a stupid amount of spirits and stuff in a night which is probably doing me more harm. You will probably find that people that have not witnessed or felt the effects themselves will offer no help. If a counsellor helped then you should definitely seek help like that again if your struggling, maybe you will be able to give it up on your own, but only you know that.
> 
> I don't think i could go out and not drink whilst everyone else is personally and i wouldn't consider myself as having a problem at all so it may be harder than it seems.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate some good points there, and your right.. alcohol is one of the worst of them all... its caused me much worse issues than any recreational drugs... and it usually leads to drugs anyway


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

TBH Blue its because you like the spectacle of it all and people who seeing you out there as the big I am (hence your want for the beamer etc to show how well you are doing etc). Until you choose to leave that life behind you won't because you don't want to.

Before anyone slates me ps, i've known Blue/Raptor for a while now and via FB so i'm not being a c0ck.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Khaos said:


> i put it together my self, it contained Paul Mckenna(quit smoking), and wendi Friesen(alcohol) http://ca.isohunt.com/download/111543301/wendi+friesen.torrent


Cheers mate, will give it a go 



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Was that to me mate? I havent drunk for 7 weeks this weekend and im fine with it. Think thats cos i never really drunk enough to get proper pis.sed before so dont really care that im not now.


Lol mate you're just a choir boy compared to most of us on here


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

just stop mate

it is that simple

replace it with (even more) sex

you're an intelligent lad, liven yourself up and just go on the wagon for a bit

find a nice fvck buddy (you must know a few) and hole yourself up for a few days banging the shít out of her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> TBH Blue its because you like the spectacle of it all and people who seeing you out there as the big I am (hence your want for the beamer etc to show how well you are doing etc). Until you choose to leave that life behind you won't because you don't want to.
> 
> Before anyone slates me ps, i've known Blue/Raptor for a while now and via FB so i'm not being a c0ck.


No one thinks that mate for an honest opinion....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> TBH Blue its because you like the spectacle of it all and people who seeing you out there as the big I am (hence your want for the beamer etc to show how well you are doing etc). Until you choose to leave that life behind you won't because you don't want to.
> 
> Before anyone slates me ps, i've known Blue/Raptor for a while now and via FB so i'm not being a c0ck.


My lust for the bling stuff like watches, pimped out houses and other material things is totally irrelevant mate, how can that be involved?... sure thats part of me, but you really don't understand alcohol / drugs mate... how can staggering around Benidorm with a pint in my hand in the busy daytime when your mates have already gone home be showing off?

p.s I couldn't get insured on the beemer or any of the ones i wanted, just got a Peugeot 1.8 XT but im very glad that i couldn't get insured on anything bigger, as anything faster and i'd of crashed 100% for sure


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

This is going to sound brutal Raptor but it sounds like you've seen your mother get dependant on alcohol and you are set to become the same. I'm sorry if it sounds brutal mate but that's how it looks to me.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nidge said:


> This is going to sound brutal Raptor but it sounds like you've seen your mother get dependant on alcohol and you are set to become the same. I'm sorry if it sounds brutal mate but that's how it looks to me.


Im not really bothered about my mum tbh... rarely speak, although you are right in saying my problem mirrors hers, she doesn't drink all the time but when she does she changes... just because she has been like this for years doesn't mean im 'set to become the same' i control my own life tbh mate, many have been there and made the change


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Raptor said:


> My lust for the bling stuff like watches, pimped out houses and other material things is totally irrelevant mate, how can that be involved?... sure thats part of me, but you really don't understand alcohol / drugs mate... how can staggering around Benidorm with a pint in my hand in the busy daytime when your mates have already gone home be showing off?
> 
> p.s I couldn't get insured on the beemer or any of the ones i wanted, just got a Peugeot 1.8 XT but im very glad that i couldn't get insured on anything bigger, as anything faster and i'd of crashed 100% for sure


Its the spectacle of it all mate. The comment on the beamer was just an example. Why else would you go out and have loads of drinks and random sex if you didn't want people to think you are the geeza that goes out on the razz most days and has all the fun?

As for the staggering around after, thats just the day after the night before.

I don't know anyone else on UKM or wherever who goes on about the sex they've had and the drinking they do as much as you do mate. Your threads regularly pop up on here about how much fun you've had out drinking, which blondes you've been fcuking etc.

Very few other people do that, other than the ones who want all the spectacle of it all to be focused on them, as I say.

EDIT

How can you say you understand drinks and drugs btw if you find yourself stumbling around Benidorm anyway? Clearly you don't if you are asking for help 

EDIT #2

Not being a dick mate ps, just giving my opinion which you asked for on your OP, our opinion.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> My lust for the bling stuff like watches, pimped out houses and other material things is totally irrelevant mate, how can that be involved?... sure thats part of me, but you really don't understand alcohol / drugs mate... how can staggering around Benidorm with a pint in my hand in the busy daytime when your mates have already gone home be showing off?
> 
> p.s I couldn't get insured on the beemer or any of the ones i wanted, just got a Peugeot 1.8 XT but im very glad that i couldn't get insured on anything bigger, as anything faster and i'd of crashed 100% for sure


I think what he was getting at was your desire to push your limits and be the one people talk about as a sort of "hero" in "living life to the full" terms...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i have similar tendencies...maybe not quite as bad as u but staying out till 5am whe i could have gone home hours ago and soening all day sun in bed i do regularly...no self control!

Some things have helped have been to sta in with a bird fe beers food and shag without trawling round clubs looking for women is a good one!

Sometimes ill have a diet coke or two before any alcohol quenches my thirst stops me drinking too quick....sometimes on my round ill have a coke and tell people its vodka and coke or have a coke every other drinki halves my alcohol intake!

Im 36 aswel should have stopped this years ago!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dont really kno u mate but feel for u. i have a best mate who just didnt know when to stop either and got into loads of **** because of it. starts out as fun but starts having an impact on ur whole life. uve gotta replace 1 vice with another. something ur into thats gonna have a positive impact on ur life.

if uve got any "sensible" mates try socialising more with them. and get urself a nice girl thatll keep u on the straight n narrow.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I think what he was getting at was your desire to push your limits and be the one people talk about as a sort of "hero" in "living life to the full" terms...


Bingo.

Still love you tho Blue - don't take it as me slating you. Just be honest with ya!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Its the spectacle of it all mate. The comment on the beamer was just an example. Why else would you go out and have loads of drinks and random sex if you didn't want people to think you are the geeza that goes out on the razz most days and has all the fun?
> 
> As for the staggering around after, thats just the day after the night before.
> 
> ...


You've got the wrong end of the stick mate.. i often share my stories about sex and drinking because most the time i had fun and i often get in to some comical situations, many more people on here share similar stories as its much more liberal than MT... and you can say on here "i ended up paying a stripper for sex on wednesday" without 100 fifty year olds that don't even train saying "no you didn't, you liar.. i hate you "

And about 'billy big time syndrome' i cba with that any more.. it doesn't interest me on bit, fair enough when i was younger i got a bit over excited at times.. but then again most 21 year olds in that situation are the same... years have passed and i have changed, grown up... believe me having alcohol issues is not a good or a cool thing, wouldn't wish it upon anyone


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

they might have a point raptor

i'm lucky cos i like the women aspect of it, but don't feel the need for all the bling/partying/drink/drugs that go with it

you honestly don't need the whole package, just select the healthier bits


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I think what he was getting at was your desire to push your limits and be the one people talk about as a sort of "hero" in "living life to the full" terms...


Well yeah i do like to me seen as someone who lives life to the full, see's the world enjoys himself and has fun because thats what i like to do in life, so wouldn't want to be seen as anything else.... don't take this the wrong way but if you're insulted by this, im not surprised as you are openly seen as someone who is perceived to be like roy cropper cropper on roids, doesn't drink, hasn't had sex in years, your average thread is about ford transit gear boxes etc

Don't be insulted by that, but its the opposite of most on here.. not judging you though


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

So if i'm/we are wrong - what do you think is causing you to do it?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

only go out with 20£


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Well yeah i do like to me seen as someone who lives life to the full, see's the world enjoys himself and has fun because thats what i like to do in life, so wouldn't want to be seen as anything else.... don't take this the wrong way but if you're insulted by this, im not surprised as *you are openly seen as someone who is perceived to be like roy cropper cropper on roids, doesn't drink, hasn't had sex in years, your average thread is about ford transit gear boxes etc*
> 
> *Don't be insulted by that*, but its the opposite of most on here.. not judging you though


love it!!!

"Don't be insulted by that"

HAHAHAHA!

Sorry milks but that is well funny



-Jack- said:


> only go out with 20£


i was going to suggest that too


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> they might have a point raptor
> 
> i'm lucky cos i like the women aspect of it, but don't feel the need for all the bling/partying/drink/drugs that go with it
> 
> you honestly don't need the whole package, just select the healthier bits


I'd love to just have the fun without all the excess partying and i suppose its possible, but thing is mate when you have been used to it for years you can't just stop all the things what harm you and expect to end up in the same situations it would be much more difficult, so it will be a big sacrifice.. my excuse up until now since i moved to spain was because i 'needed to be social' to integrate, i suppose now i know everyone and have the friends i can see whenever i will just take a back seat with it all, have said no to going to the pub tonight so theres a start lol.. but i rarely drank in the weekdays anyway


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

mate i know exactly what you mean, weeknights dosent bother me staying in, saturday night comes am itchin


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Well yeah i do like to me seen as someone who lives life to the full, see's the world enjoys himself and has fun because thats what i like to do in life, so wouldn't want to be seen as anything else.... don't take this the wrong way but if you're insulted by this, im not surprised as you are openly seen as someone who is perceived to be like roy cropper cropper on roids, doesn't drink, hasn't had sex in years, your average thread is about ford transit gear boxes etc
> 
> Don't be insulted by that, but its the opposite of most on here.. not judging you though


Mine wasnt personal either, l actually wish l could be a bit more like that but l am 41 now and have a different agenda....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I'd love to just have the fun without all the excess partying and* i suppose its possible*, but thing is mate when you have been used to it for years you can't just stop all the things what harm you and expect to end up in the same situations it would be much more difficult, so it will be a big sacrifice.. my excuse up until now since i moved to spain was because i 'needed to be social' to integrate, i suppose now i know everyone and have the friends i can see whenever i will just take a back seat with it all, have said no to going to the pub tonight so theres a start lol.. but i rarely drank in the weekdays anyway


it is possible.

i've done it, and i've been almost teetotal for years, barring the odd drink to be sociable, new years etc


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> So if i'm/we are wrong - what do you think is causing you to do it?


Underlying issues many people have them and it comes out through different demons, i though someone of you're intelligence level would understand that mate.. i can assure you that having a drink problem is not something i enjoy... when your mates tell you what you was getting up to its horrible and if you were on your own then its 10x worse as you don't know what you were up to, from someone like yourself who doesn't like going out its hard to explain, you are right that its self inflicted but there is much more to it than 'just don't get pissed'

Ask Reborn about how he used to be, he was like my OP story every day for years and nearly died many times, thats not fun


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i have a theory that all the 'underlying reasons' is bullshít

here's an idea....

people do this stuff cos THEY LIKE IT

we try to delve too deep sometimes and find excuses for things, when there's no need for excuses, our excuse is that we're humans, and we raise hell in different ways.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

-Jack- said:


> only go out with 20£


Its a start, and in Benidorm i suppose thats possible but in my home town that buys two drinks... but im gonna have to limit myself but even when i have done this in the past i have often got a taxi home to grab my card... anyway i'll let everyone know how im going on.. im supposed to be at a girls 21st birthday on saturday, i man try and go and not drink.. will be a start, i'll document what i do in my journal as usual


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

good luck mate, get laid sober, it's more fun, everythings more... raw


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Khaos said:


> I gave my friend a *Hypnotherapy* cd with *quit smoking* and *quit alcohol*l on it just before xmas, he would wake up roll a spliff and *open a can of Kestrel*, i saw him at the weekend and he doesn't smoke or drink any-more......


Heavy that man...


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you do it because...well you can? Alcohol issues are always complicated mate and if it is ruling your choices...THEN you need to do something about it. If you still can make choices without the demons saying otherwise...then that is a different story.

How much are we talking here....in a week? Or in a day?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Im pretty sure ive had that anti-drink pill when i was getting clean, it wasnt called what you have called it but i imagine they have different brands etc.. like prozac is a brand of fluxotine etc and has loads of other names..

Just want to stress rap i used to drink a litre of strait whiskey in one sitting and then some, when i was putting on that pill what ever it was i would have a (small) glass of beer and i would collapse would literally feel like a train had hit me. Dont fvck around if you go on it bro.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey mate im honestly saddened by your story, and reading some of your first post it could have been me who wrote it . The only thing that has helped me with my drink issues is embarrassment, embarrassed to the point I want to roll up in to a ball and die after every night out. Total shame. I just cant do it anymore.

I dont really no what to say mate, dont let this drink beat you mate. Your to good for that. Always here to talk bro.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Raptor said:


> *Well yeah i do like to me seen as someone who lives life to the full, see's the world enjoys himself and has fun because thats what i like to do in life, so wouldn't want to be seen as anything else....* don't take this the wrong way but if you're insulted by this, im not surprised as you are openly seen as someone who is perceived to be like roy cropper cropper on roids, doesn't drink, hasn't had sex in years, your average thread is about ford transit gear boxes etc
> 
> Don't be insulted by that, but its the opposite of most on here.. not judging you though


Which is what I said FFS and you denied it and then a post below admit it PMSL! 



Raptor said:


> Underlying issues many people have them and it comes out through different demons, i though someone of you're intelligence level would understand that mate.. i can assure you that having a drink problem is not something i enjoy... when your mates tell you what you was getting up to its horrible and if you were on your own then its 10x worse as you don't know what you were up to, from someone like yourself who doesn't like going out its hard to explain, you are right that its self inflicted but there is much more to it than 'just don't get pissed'
> 
> Ask Reborn about how he used to be, he was like my OP story every day for years and nearly died many times, thats not fun


Don't start mate. You said before on this thread you can go for days without booze. You are no alchie!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Are you bored mate? Your on here a lot, in spain - kinda on your own to a degree? Perhaps you need something to focus on to keep some agenda in your life....like this weekend, if you had something to do on the Sat after a friday night out, when it got to 2-3am you knew you had to be home and up sharpe for the morning, would you have carried on?

If you think yes, then I would have had a litre of vodka in the morning to get me through the day then you are an alchie, if not then it maybe a depressive issue or perhaps just boredom!!

Can you jump in to a new work project, or move back to the UK to be around old mates (good influences) or family?

I had a lot of issues with booze and drugs between 16 and 20 but I think most of that was me being in a bad place in terms of feeling I was 'doing' rather than 'living', once I had some clear life goals I defo started to have less days like you described (still the odd mad weekend away tho  )

Peace x


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

x


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I was thinking of getting some kind of help for it, does this work?


Help sure does work mate but it all depends on how much you want to stop. Theres getting into a bit of trouble and thinking i should stop this etc then there is a concious decision that you want to stop and you will do whatever it takes to do it. They are different, all my big drinking mates always want to stop when they have been on a bad bender but as soon as they have sobered up etc it all goes out the window.

I have recently had to quit drinking for my own sanity, ive always been a big drinker and when i came off heroin i used drink as a replacement which was ok for a few years as i was in control of it. Last year though was a different matter as out of the blue the drink was controlling me.

This is what you need to figure out, are you controling the drink or is it controlling you? I got to the stage of blacking out everytime i had a drink and it was also changing my personality. It was messing with my head big time.

I havent had a drink since the end of November and life has never been better for me, there are some tablets you can try called Camprol, i think there great. I just dont fancy a drink at all and infact ive been going to the pub with the misses and having a better time not drinking.

Im starting my training to be a counsellor next year so this is another reason for me to stop off the drink.

One of the mains reasons i never thought about stopping before is all the social aspect, all my mates are big drinkers etc but believe me if you can get your head around the fact that you can probabaly have a better time without drink then your on the right track.

Thats about all the advice i can offer mate but this does come from experiance of both heroin addiction and alcoholism, addicitoon has been the bain of my life for 20 years but i think ive finally got myself on the right track.

If you need to chat or need any other advice on this or help then pm mate id be happy to speak to you.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Raptor - LMAO at the "roy cropper on roids" comment. An enduring image for sure


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Are you bored mate? Your on here a lot, in spain - kinda on your own to a degree? Perhaps you need something to focus on to keep some agenda in your life....like this weekend, if you had something to do on the Sat after a friday night out, when it got to 2-3am you knew you had to be home and up sharpe for the morning, would you have carried on?
> 
> If you think yes, then I would have had a litre of vodka in the morning to get me through the day then you are an alchie, if not then it maybe a depressive issue or perhaps just boredom!!
> 
> ...


Not so much bored mate, i enjoy it here.. and im online here a lot as i work on a computer and when im not working i leave my mac on the desk anyway with facebook and various sites open... and RE work project, im in the process of a few now but just need to pull my finger out as the alcohol is slowing that down too


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> can you now perhaps understand why as a doorman in Benidorm i hate the place and the w*nkers that go there ???? seven moths daily dealing with abusive ****heads.
> 
> dealing with fcucwkits and ****s constantly - lost count of how many times i was threatened with being stabbed by gangs of total ****ed tossers- and how many brave lads there are in groups of 12 after 10 pints.


Aww poor baby x ♥ x


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Aww poor baby x ♥ x


haha!

funny, that.

where do you get the little heart from?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

robdog said:


> Help sure does work mate but it all depends on how much you want to stop. Theres getting into a bit of trouble and thinking i should stop this etc then there is a concious decision that you want to stop and you will do whatever it takes to do it. They are different, all my big drinking mates always want to stop when they have been on a bad bender but as soon as they have sobered up etc it all goes out the window.
> 
> I have recently had to quit drinking for my own sanity, ive always been a big drinker and when i came off heroin i used drink as a replacement which was ok for a few years as i was in control of it. Last year though was a different matter as out of the blue the drink was controlling me.
> 
> ...


Well i think it really is effecting me enough to need to get a grip or stop, its effecting my career which is the main thing as my bills are sky high and not being ar5ed to work has to stop, the anxiety i get for days after is a nightmare i often worry even if the night went well, if everything was ok then i'll worry about things that are not worth worrying about, its effecting my mental health for sure so i need to sort it... and thanks for the input, its good to know its not just me who has suffered, fortunately im not addicted to it and its mostly the weekends


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> haha!
> 
> funny, that.
> 
> where do you get the little heart from?


You have to copy and paste them off Facebook mate, in fact i just seen you on Weemans profile, i've added you

If you write <3 on FB it shows up as a ♥


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyway guys i have come to the conclusion that i need a gf... when i have had one in the past its calmed me right down, and you can't drink sh!t loads when out with your gf and even you do you tend to be more accountable for your actions... not like when with a gang of rugby players or whatever. I have been scared of commitment for the last few years as my last gf was trying to get pregnant, tie me down and get married etc... i have came to the conclusion that i shouldn't be scared of relationships as not all girls are like her, and its up to me how serious i take it. Although serious relationships do worry me i shouldn't stay single because of it


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Anyway guys i have come to the conclusion that i need a gf... when i have had one in the past its calmed me right down, and you can't drink sh!t loads when out with your gf and even you do you tend to be more accountable for your actions... not like when with a gang of rugby players or whatever. I have been scared of commitment for the last few years as my last gf was trying to get pregnant, tie me down and get married etc... i have came to the conclusion that i shouldn't be scared of relationships as not all girls are like her, and its up to me how serious i take it. Although serious relationships do worry me i shouldn't stay single because of it


it that the right basis to begin a relationship?

and will it last? You don't seem ready to be a one woman man just yet tbh


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> it that the right basis to begin a relationship?
> 
> and will it last? You don't seem ready to be a one woman man just yet tbh


I wouldn't be getting in to a relationship to just calm me down, i do miss it all, having someone there with unconditional love etc.. it means a lot and last time i was in a serious relationship i was happy to just knuckle down with work and training and put the drunken times on the shelf, i wasn't too bothered about going on the pull etc for obvious reasons and only went out with my mates every month or less... so no reason why i can't give it a go, it doesn't have to be super serious... unless i find the right girl, but i think this is the answer tbh


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

go for it then mate, and good luck


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Was to Rap. In the early stages, you convince yourself that you have no cravings, want to go out to have fun, will be missing out etc etc. All a load of b0ll0x, it is the insidious nature of the alcohol which is forcing you out.


Totally agree mate, peolple with drink probs can really passionatly want to stop, then a week later or even a day later, think, it wasn't that bad. This can be a cycle for decades, Alcoholism is cunning, bafling powerful and patient.

Raptor, i feel for you. Sounds just like me about 10 years ago. It got to a point where i was completley broken at depth, and could not deny i had a real problem. It seems to take that rock bottom, before most will get help, as the nature of the illness is denial. Having said that, if you really want to stop, it can be done, just dont try to do it on your own mate. I did it through AA, and needed the experience support and hope, of people who had been there.

It can be hereditary, some people get to a point in their drinking careers where, their body just react differently to alcohol. The body produces a chemical, where it will crave more and more once alcohol is in their system. Sometimes described by doctors as a physical allergy. Add that together with the mental obsession ' It will be different this time' or 'i'll just have a couple' and you can see how drink problems become life destroying and baffling. I would wake up some days thinking 'Iv'e done it again, how did this happen'.

Don't be on your own mate, PM me anytime


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Well i think it really is effecting me enough to need to get a grip or stop, its effecting my career which is the main thing as my bills are sky high and not being ar5ed to work has to stop, the anxiety i get for days after is a nightmare i often worry even if the night went well, if everything was ok then i'll worry about things that are not worth worrying about, its effecting my mental health for sure so i need to sort it... and thanks for the input, its good to know its not just me who has suffered, fortunately im not addicted to it and its mostly the weekends


You dont have to be driking every day to have a drink problem, id reduce my intake and could get down to 1-2 cans a night but after a week or so id have to go out on a bad bender. I wasnt a cronic 3 bottles of whiskey a day drinker by any mean but for me if it is affecting your life in a negative way then it is a problem that definately needs to be addressed.

Controled drinking is an option for some people but it wasnt for me especially in social circumstances where id use the fact we were socialising to get plastered.

As i say you dont have to be addicted in the sense you have to have a drink everyday for alcohol to be a major problem for some people and trust me there is a fine line between drinking on a weekend and then suddenly something stressfull happens in your life and you a full blown alcoholic.

Your drinking is obviously a concern to you and has a negative inpact on your life and as you say your living so maybe now is the time to try and control your drinking. Im certainly not gonna preach the morals of booze to anyone but as i say if its causing you concern maybe a chat with a counsellor may help.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Totally agree mate, peolple with drink probs can really passionatly want to stop, then a week later or even a day later, think, it wasn't that bad. This can be a cycle for decades, Alcoholism is cunning, bafling powerful and patient.
> 
> Raptor, i feel for you. Sounds just like me about 10 years ago. It got to a point where i was completley broken at depth, and could not deny i had a real problem. It seems to take that rock bottom, before most will get help, as the nature of the illness is denial. Having said that, if you really want to stop, it can be done, just dont try to do it on your own mate. I did it through AA, and needed the experience support and hope, of people who had been there.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate and you're right that i think the way you react to alcohol may be hereditary, my mum is nuts when she drinks too much and i have that trait myself so it could be i have got that from her... and its defo the right time to get this solved now before its too late, i have woke up in a situation where serious things have happened, i can feel myself slipping to that direction again so im gonna address it before anything bad does happen


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

robdog said:


> You dont have to be driking every day to have a drink problem, id reduce my intake and could get down to 1-2 cans a night but after a week or so id have to go out on a bad bender. I wasnt a cronic 3 bottles of whiskey a day drinker by any mean but for me if it is affecting your life in a negative way then it is a problem that definately needs to be addressed.
> 
> Controled drinking is an option for some people but it wasnt for me especially in social circumstances where id use the fact we were socialising to get plastered.
> 
> ...


Yeah some say you need to be drinking every day to have 'issues' but that story in the OP is pretty mild compared to some of the things i have been through... my best time was after counselling, and i was under control for a while, i think its about time i get some counselling again and get my life back on track


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cut out out your drinking or i'm gonna gather a few members and come and find you, then we will humiliate you and post the pics


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Yeah some say you need to be drinking every day to have 'issues' but that story in the OP is pretty mild compared to some of the things i have been through... my best time was after counselling, and i was under control for a while, i think its about time i get some counselling again and get my life back on track


Ive been seeing a Physcologist for a few weeks now and its helped me no end, i have always viewed life in a way that i thought i needed drugs and booze to function and be accepted, she has challanged this and made me look at my life in a different way.

The fact she is fit as fook helps also but joking aside i think just having someone who isnt going to judge you to talk to and most importanlty listen to you is great.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

very good read this, im the same as raptor, but i sort of feel like i have it under control a little more, and i am only 20, hoping i grow out of this phase


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

scouse_jay said:


> very good read this, im the same as raptor, but i sort of feel like i have it under control a little more, and i am only 20, hoping i grow out of this phase


Ive got nothing against alcohol at all, infact i think its a great thing as long as your controlling it and not the other way round. Many people can drink regular all there lives and it not be a problem as long as your the one in control.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Anyway guys i have come to the conclusion that i need a gf... when i have had one in the past its calmed me right down, and you can't drink sh!t loads when out with your gf and even you do you tend to be more accountable for your actions... not like when with a gang of rugby players or whatever. I have been scared of commitment for the last few years as my last gf was trying to get pregnant, tie me down and get married etc... i have came to the conclusion that i shouldn't be scared of relationships as not all girls are like her, and its up to me how serious i take it. Although serious relationships do worry me i shouldn't stay single because of it


you cant expect a gf to fix the issue mate

i think on some level you really like it and that's why it keeps happening

IMO because you've made the decision that you dont want to get that wasted, then when you feel like you're heading that way stop

if you cant stop thats a bigger issue


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

robdog said:


> Ive been seeing a Physcologist for a few weeks now and its helped me no end, i have always viewed life in a way that i thought i needed drugs and booze to function and be accepted, she has challanged this and made me look at my life in a different way.
> 
> The fact she is fit as fook helps also but joking aside i think just having someone who isnt going to judge you to talk to and most importanlty listen to you is great.


Yeah i'll book in with one soon mate, think it will defo help


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> you cant expect a gf to fix the issue mate
> 
> i think on some level you really like it and that's why it keeps happening
> 
> ...


Tbh when im out drinking my main mission / thought process is to find sex.. so having a gf would help solve that issue... and im always more accountable when im not single, i still had the odd mad night but ended up getting told off by my bird so it makes you less inclined to disappear on a mad one


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Tbh when im out drinking my main mission / thought process is to find sex.. so having a gf would help solve that issue... and im always more accountable when im not single, i still had the odd mad night but ended up getting told off by my bird so it makes you less inclined to disappear on a mad one


question.... why do you need to be drunk to find sex?

i dont think you should expect a relationship to keep you in line because what that does is put how you will progress as Raptor in the hands of someone else

it should be you who controls the man you are and will become


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> question.... why do you need to be drunk to find sex?
> 
> i dont think you should expect a relationship to keep you in line because what that does is put how you will progress as Raptor in the hands of someone else
> 
> it should be you who controls the man you are and will become


Lets face it you don't end up in a crazy drug fuelled orgi from drinking iced tea.... so i'd miss out on some crazy situations

And having a gf wouldn't put how i progress in others hands, it would just give me something to do other than 'socialise' and get pi55ed

It is me who controls what i do, but based on previous experiences i have been happier when in a relationship


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Lets face it you don't end up in a crazy drug fuelled orgi from drinking iced tea.... so i'd miss out on some crazy situations
> 
> And having a gf wouldn't put how i progress in others hands, it would just give me something to do other than 'socialise' and get pi55ed
> 
> It is me who controls what i do, but based on previous experiences i have been happier when in a relationship


so what happens if your gf goes on holiday for a week or you break up

do you go back to normal???

if so the problem hasnt been fixed?

not trying to be a dlck mate just trying to understand this


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> so what happens if your gf goes on holiday for a week or you break up
> 
> do you go back to normal???
> 
> ...


Lol its not a case that it would be like: right she's on holiday *runs to bar*

Like i said i only drink when i go for a night out, not during the weeks, so i usually plan to go on a night out / get drunk... it would just mean that having a gf would help calm me down, its not the do all and end all, i'll always have the facility to lose the plot after one too many and wake up in a skip in droylesdon but based on previous experiences it happens much less when i have a gf tbh


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> you cant expect a gf to fix the issue mate
> 
> i think on some level you really like it and that's why it keeps happening
> 
> ...


if his Gf is like this, he will stop..... :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

of course having a bird makes things easier.

staying in on a sat night on ure tod = boring as hell

staying in with ure missus = not boring altho not as good as a bender with the lads it will keep u occupied


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> Aww poor baby x ♥ x
> 
> You take the **** out of me - (you must be bored stiff by all the posts your slamming an the site and great threads your starting)well pal you're the one with a total lack of self discipline unable to control your actions and post a massive post- whining , about it looking for sympathy- Judging by your long post you have acted like a **** brainless chav on a binge holiday ( just the type we used to love kicking the **** out of) in one of the largest and oldest chav resorts on the Med- and you live only 30 mins away from the place with great inventive areas English/British square and all your packed Brit pubs with everyone stuffing fish and chips down them getting hammered
> 
> ...


Ahahahaha you're insane romper, you really are... you need to learn a sense of humour, you go around dishing it out all day and when someone gives you a little dig back you can't handle it... i must admit i lol'd at the 'lil and milky' bit, and for the record i don't mind you and have never given you grief, but i do think you can unnecessarily be a cnut as the above post has shown.. and tbh i wasn't causing issues with doormen, from what i remember i was ok except for with 2 guys in a pub on sunday afternoon but one of them was being a [email protected]

I really don't enjoy your view of dropping a paving slab on my face because i have alcohol issues, does this mean you want me to be dead?

And finally if you get such a hard time and a difficult life working the doors in Benidorm then why the hell do you do it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> i like many on here, i dont like taking **** from drunken torssers-
> 
> It was not a hard time or difficult life it was hard work - we would be fighting every other night- mostly it was fun - one just got tired of mouthy goups chavs day in day out - but the good far outweighted the bad and it was a very good learing curve as i was one a a few solo doormen, honed alot of skills.
> 
> shame i live so far away as i could help you with the slab.


You really are a bitter warped man


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

x


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> haha yeah and i love it


Odd though. Living out in Asia should relax anyone. No western women stress, a more laid back life, better weather most of the year. Could go on.

Are you really that grumpy and bitter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

x


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

slightly off topic but im currently about 6 hours into a valium cluck, not good at all i've started ripping my room apart for ones i may have lost and have just read you can have seizures and die from quitting cold turkey, i've taken at least 40mg per day for aslong as i can remember, i realy have to give up though its making me such a dumbass, its my girlfriends birthday valentines day i dont even know how old she is and i've been with her over 2 years lol, just thought i'd share.


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

oh yea and to the OP i had to stop drinking mate, one pint and i WILL NOT stop untill i get to the point i cant walk or puke up whatever i drink, also cant have a drink without self harming and needing cocaine, i've cut through one side of my cheek to the teeth with a bread knife twice when drunk, not because i hate myself or anything but because i go so mad off the booze its the only way i calm myself down, last time i got drunk i remember laying on the side of a road for about 2 hours till i could walk again then trying to steal a smart car with my bare hands (wtf) i woke up the the morning after with a 4ft high sign saying "the wages of sin is death but the gift of god is eternal life in jesus christ out lord" lol. you know its time to give up the pop when stuff like that happends.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

x


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

romper stomper said:


> Tip - I give the following tip for weak spineless people who can not control drinking - it will involves a little effort and a paving slab- when you feel the urge lie on the floor and get a large paving slab (have in reach so you can pick it up) do a press so it is at arms length and them angle your arms so its over your face- then let go - should help with your problem. If you strong enough you can do it standing as well and land it on the top of your head - if you're a pretty boy and like your face.
> 
> Enjoy toss


I dont class myself as weak or spineless at all, i just have problems with drink and drugs so i dont have them as part of my life anymore.

I suppose being perfect you dont lack discipline in any part of your life?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

dr_squeeze said:


> slightly off topic but im currently about 6 hours into a valium cluck, not good at all i've started ripping my room apart for ones i may have lost and have just read you can have seizures and die from quitting cold turkey, i've taken at least 40mg per day for aslong as i can remember, i realy have to give up though its making me such a dumbass, its my girlfriends birthday valentines day i dont even know how old she is and i've been with her over 2 years lol, just thought i'd share.


Sounds like that needs addressing mate for sure! Can't be good mate



dr_squeeze said:


> oh yea and to the OP i had to stop drinking mate, one pint and i WILL NOT stop untill i get to the point i cant walk or puke up whatever i drink, also cant have a drink without self harming and needing cocaine, i've cut through one side of my cheek to the teeth with a bread knife twice when drunk, not because i hate myself or anything but because i go so mad off the booze its the only way i calm myself down, last time i got drunk i remember laying on the side of a road for about 2 hours till i could walk again then trying to steal a smart car with my bare hands (wtf) i woke up the the morning after with a 4ft high sign saying "the wages of sin is death but the gift of god is eternal life in jesus christ out lord" lol. you know its time to give up the pop when stuff like that happends.


Lol now thats some serious behavioural changes ha.. no wonder you stopped


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

haha, quality!

romper admit it, you did get a bit owned there, you took that bait like a mofo!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> mate i am very well relaxed living in this part of Asia and well refreshed after a beach holiday- not grumpy or bitter at all- just the way i write - *i am smiling most of the time i post*


undoubtedly because your looking forward to eating that bunny that you have boiling downstairs


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> sounds like you need a holiday in Benidorm


You really are a d1ck are'nt you. You never have anything nice to say to anyone, all your posts i have read, are full of hate and agression.

If you ask me, people like you are usualy full of fear and self loathing and take out there inadequecies on others.

Your the one with the problems mate, more than anyone else on this forum.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hendrix said:


> You really are a d1ck are'nt you. You never have anything nice to say to anyone, all your posts i have read, are full of hate and agression.
> 
> If you ask me, people like you are usualy full of fear and self loathing and take out there inadequecies on others.
> 
> Your the one with the problems mate, more than anyone else on this forum.


I have the bell end on ignore so's not to read his bile....

Maybe we should start a fan club ?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> a think alot of it is routine aswell, i work hard all week work/gym and sat is like my release, need to get that out my mind set


I don't see the problem.. 1 night a week can't be all that bad, it's good for your mental health to have a 'release' day once a week


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO at romper. cracking posts. its a dam good job you dont actually advise people wiith problems as from ure attitude you seem to have alot ureself. Never been a 1 for going out and getting drunk my friend. 70% of the bouncers i no love a drink more than the people out and about and cause more chew than they stop


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Think Romper should take up counselling! :lol:

Raptor, if you aren't happy then you change it. Only you can change things. Just requires a bit of self-discipline. Absurd suggestion finding a GF so you don't go out drinking :lol:

I give it a 3months at most and I am sure we will have a post on a drinking session.

On a slightly unrelated note, in your story you didn't know this girl you took back, but she hurt herself so you called her friends. Seems rather odd....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Think Romper should take up counselling! :lol:
> 
> Raptor, if you aren't happy then you change it. Only you can change things. Just requires a bit of self-discipline. Absurd suggestion finding a GF so you don't go out drinking :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah im aware there will be self discipline needed and willing to work on that, eg not going to a 21st tonight despite fancying the girl... and lol im sure you'll see a drunken story posted in less than 3 months.....

And about your final comment, what now... you trying to call me out for a girl falling over, passing out and me calling her friends to come and collect her? What seems 'rather odd' about it? Is it the fact that a 'female' was involved? May be crazy to you but it happens.

EDIT: Oh i see what your trying to say now... and Inspector Chris, if you'd read the story properly it says i took her mobile out of her bag and called her friends... god you're a weirdo aren't you


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

As a card carrying member of both Alcoholics Anonymous and Narcotics Anonymous for nearly 4 years I know a thing or two about alcohol and drug abuse. It did destroy my life and nearly killed me more than once.

If you've made the decision that you want to stop, then we are here to help. You can drop in at a meeting, call one of the help lines and talk to someone, just read the websites and see if what you see there makes sense to you. Hell you can even drop me a message and I can put you in touch with a volunteer who will be able to help. These groups have helped keep me, and hundreds of thousands like me, sober and from ****ing up my life. It works if you want it.

Check out:

http://www.alcoholics-anonymous.org.uk/ (HELPLINE : 0845 769 7555)

http://www.ukna.org/ ( HELPLINE : 0300 999 1212)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Whimsical said:


> As a card carrying member of both Alcoholics Anonymous and Narcotics Anonymous for nearly 4 years I know a thing or two about alcohol and drug abuse. It did destroy my life and nearly killed me more than once.
> 
> If you've made the decision that you want to stop, then we are here to help. You can drop in at a meeting, call one of the help lines and talk to someone, just read the websites and see if what you see there makes sense to you. Hell you can even drop me a message and I can put you in touch with a volunteer who will be able to help. These groups have helped keep me, and hundreds of thousands like me, sober and from ****ing up my life. It works if you want it.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, thanks for the advice but im in spain so don't have that facility but looking in to some counselling over here


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

We are everywhere, and we just want to help

See:

http://www.aaspain.org/

http://www.narcoticosanonimos.es/


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Whimsical said:


> We are everywhere, and we just want to help
> 
> See:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, will look in to it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l ask mate, do you think you are an alcholic ?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im in the same situation, well not far off, and i wouldnt class myself as one, its just something i enjoy doing, but then i always go to far if that makes sense


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Can l ask mate, do you think you are an alcholic ?


No mate, im not dependent in any way shape or form so wouldn't class my self as an 'alcoholic'

But when i do drink i can have issues when i get past a certain point, so i have alcoholic tendencies

for sure, but i never crave alcohol and never drink alone unless im in a restaurant getting lunch etc


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> im in the same situation, well not far off, and i wouldnt class myself as one, its just something i enjoy doing, but then i always go to far if that makes sense


Same mate, i wish that i had control beyond a certain point.... in truth when i get to that stage i realise i do but just hope for the best and think "oh well i'll have to deal with the consequences later"


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

we are exactly the same, i feel myself gettin smashed, but still know what im doing, but then think, am just going to carry on, and my smashed to absoulotly off it is wifin about 5minutes..

my mates say i couldbe fine one minute and then literally look over again and im doing all sorts to people in the club!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So do you think its your environment thats is causing this behaviour ? I know there are millions of people out there who do the very same thing, there are others who are able to stop...

Just trying to understand because you seem such a level headed bloke in other ways...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

When he grows up he will look back on this silly phase and laugh.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

normally get my haircut today, not doing it coz it will make me want to go out, also put all me cash in bank.. i will stay in tonight! ha


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> When he grows up he will look back on this silly phase and laugh.


i wonder if you'll ever look back at your patronising phase and laugh


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> So do you think its your environment thats is causing this behaviour ? I know there are millions of people out there who do the very same thing, there are others who are able to stop...
> 
> Just trying to understand because you seem such a level headed bloke in other ways...


Not the environment mate, its my fault as i lack control, the environment i live in now is with sensible well educated people

and has been for 5 years i could fob it off to to a bad childhood as many who grew up in my area were exactly the same and

remain to be and probably always will be, you live in the area i grew up in so know what people are like in general there

But tbh growing up somewhere where alcohol is an issue for many doesn't mean i have to be, i am my own architect in life

just need to get some sensibility back, for those who don't drink heavily (even not all the time) its hard to understand


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> When he grows up he will look back on this silly phase and laugh.


Maybe when you grow up you may have a life of your own... your baiting doesn't bother me chris but its fair

to say you wouldn't come up to many people you bait on here in the street and say it to their face...

Do you mind if i ask, how many physical confrontations have you actually had in your entire life? None...?

Thought so, well if you acted like you do on here every day, you'd get slapped and cry for mummy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Not the environment mate, its my fault as i lack control, the environment i live in now is with sensible well educated people
> 
> and has been for 5 years i could fob it off to to a bad childhood as many who grew up in my area were exactly the same and
> 
> ...


*Think you have hit the nail on the head right there mate, my dad once said something very similar to me, we can all blame all sorts of sh*t on other things BUT we make our own decisions in life...*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Maybe when you grow up you may have a life of your own... your baiting doesn't bother me chris but its fair
> 
> to say you wouldn't come up to many people you bait on here in the street and say it to their face...
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Quite a few actually 

Trust me buddy I don't need to prove myself on some internet forum but if I saw you in person I wouldn't hesitate to say what I want.

If you ask me, you are massively insecure; you are constantly seeking approval from your peers. You feel the need to buy expensive things which isn't a problem as I know plenty of people who have expensive tastes. What is odd is the need to tell others about it and the value. As I said, a need for acceptance. Unhappy childhood perhaps.

I have no doubt that half the stories you post are fabricated. After all, why would a sucessful businessman, as you purport to be, be spending his time in 20 Euro hostels in Benidorm!? :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> :lol:
> 
> Quite a few actually
> 
> ...


1st of all you wouldn't say anything to my face, if you doubt this then come to a UKM meet and we'll see who's the big man.... im not a fighter but when people try and effect my life, i will get the better of them, doesn't matter how... you are hot air, i know the difference... 2nd Benidorm is a piss up night, i was at a 17th birthday party and there were over 50 people in the same hotel in Benidorm, do you think i would say "sorry guys im too good for this hotel" no don't be silly.

Also i never flaunt things or go round telling the value, name one thing that i have bought and told everyone the value? I may post things up eg watches in a "Whats your favourite watch" thread.. as many do, you'll even note when i did i said "i shouldn't really be buying stuff like this as i can't really afford it"

Fact is Chris you'll probably never be doing any of the fun things a lot talk about on here so you instantly call bullsh!t... hell i'd be VERY surprised if you had got sex from just one female in your life so for this reason you call bullsh!t on any of it.. and lol you even called bullsh!t that i got a girl back to my hotel in benidorm.. its benidorm, its not that farfetched... why don't you get a gf / bf and chill the fcuk out, one day you'll open your eyes and think "omg i was a real bitter cnut"


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> 1st of all you wouldn't say anything to my face, if you doubt this then come to a UKM meet and we'll see who's the big man.... im not a fighter but when people try and effect my life, i will get the better of them, doesn't matter how... you are hot air, i know the difference... 2nd Benidorm is a piss up night, i was at a 17th birthday party and there were over 50 people in the same hotel in Benidorm, do you think i would say "sorry guys im too good for this hotel" no don't be silly.
> 
> Also i never flaunt things or go round telling the value, name one thing that i have bought and told everyone the value? I may post things up eg watches in a "Whats your favourite watch" thread.. as many do, you'll even note when i did i said "i shouldn't really be buying stuff like this as i can't really afford it"
> 
> Fact is Chris you'll probably never be doing any of the fun things a lot talk about on here so you instantly call bullsh!t... hell i'd be VERY surprised if you had got sex from just one female in your life so for this reason you call bullsh!t on any of it.. and lol you even called bullsh!t that i got a girl back to my hotel in benidorm.. its benidorm, its not that farfetched... why don't you get a gf / bf and chill the fcuk out, one day you'll open your eyes and think "omg i was a real bitter cnut"


Bitter? You are the 24year old alcoholic going to 17year old's birthday parties in Benidorm son :lol:

I am genuinely LOLing here.

I called BS on the fact you didn't know this girl you brought back, but when she fell over you managed to get her phone out, scroll through her phonebook and call the most suitable friend to come and collect her. Rather odd considering you didn't know this girl by your own admission, and only an hour before you had suffered a complete loss of memory from your drinking. What remarkable powers of recovery and sense of mind you have eh son.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Raptor,have you got one drink out there that doesn't really effect you that much which you could stay on all night,not go mental but still get yourself out?

I'm actually like you,had the same problems where going out never ended with a kebab and home for 2 for me:lol: I find if i drink them Smirnoff ice drinks then i'm fine all night,get the p1ss took but at least i make it home in 1 piece:thumb:

Chris,why do you call BS on stuff?? I've got loads of friends who have loads of tales to tell,you get yourself enough,things happen.Might just have something to do with coming from a big city.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

DNC said:


> Raptor,have you got one drink out there that doesn't really effect you that much which you could stay on all night,not go mental but still get yourself out?
> 
> I'm actually like you,had the same problems where going out never ended with a kebab and home for 2 for me:lol: I find if i drink them Smirnoff ice drinks then i'm fine all night,get the p1ss took but at least i make it home in 1 piece:thumb:
> 
> Chris,why do you call BS on stuff?? I've got loads of friends who have loads of tales to tell,you get yourself enough,things happen.Might just have something to do with coming from a big city.


Oh I don't doubt people have wild stories. Raptor however has a habit of this. Made a name for chatting **** on Muscletalk before he was banned over there.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Bitter? You are the 24year old alcoholic going to 17year old's birthday parties in Benidorm son :lol:
> 
> I am genuinely LOLing here.
> 
> I called BS on the fact you didn't know this girl you brought back, but when she fell over you managed to get her phone out, scroll through her phonebook and call the most suitable friend to come and collect her. Rather odd considering you didn't know this girl by your own admission, and only an hour before you had suffered a complete loss of memory from your drinking. What remarkable powers of recovery and sense of mind you have eh son.


Lol whats bitter about going to a 17 year old girls birthday party, there were people of all ages from our town there and we had a laugh, and im not an alcoholic i just have issues, people like you couldn't understand what as a crazy nigh out is as a night in with the Star Wars Trilogy box set and a bag of cola bottles will make you cum in your pants several times... and regarding the girl i just why would i lie? There was much more that went on that night / day but i didn't bother putting it in detail.... and about calling her mates i just dialled a few and one who answered was like "whats up?" i explained she is pissed and asked "who is she in benidorm with?" so was given some names and called one and said "your friend is being sick in my room, come and get her"

The fact that i was in a blackout for some of the night doesn't mean i wasn't able to work a phone, in fact at this point i was being perfectly normal at the time from what u remember, many who do drink large amounts on occasion will also have scatted memories at part of the night, the majority of my black out was sunday... you need to actually get a life of your own, then these stories you hear may not be so farfetched.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Oh I don't doubt people have wild stories. Raptor however has a habit of this. Made a name for chatting **** on Muscletalk before he was banned over there.


Well every weekend probably ends up with a story,i know mine used too years ago.Loaded with alcohol,coke or e's,something is and will happen


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol whats bitter about going to a 17 year old girls birthday party, there were people of all ages from our town there and we had a laugh, and im not an alcoholic i just have issues, people like you couldn't understand what as a crazy nigh out is as a night in with the Star Wars Trilogy box set and a bag of cola bottles will make you cum in your pants several times... and regarding the girl i just why would i lie? There was much more that went on that night / day but i didn't bother putting it in detail.... and about calling her mates i just dialled a few and one who answered was like "whats up?" i explained she is pissed and asked "who is she in benidorm with?" so was given some names and called one and said "your friend is being sick in my room, come and get her"
> 
> The fact that i was in a blackout for some of the night doesn't mean i wasn't able to work a phone, in fact at this point i was being perfectly normal at the time from what u remember, many who do drink large amounts on occasion will also have scatted memories at part of the night, the majority of my black out was sunday... you need to actually get a life of your own, then these stories you hear may not be so farfetched.


Let me know when the UKM meet is anyway and I will let you hit me


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Oh I don't doubt people have wild stories. Raptor however has a habit of this. Made a name for chatting **** on Muscletalk before he was banned over there.


Chris many people on MT are like you, in fact 1/2 the General section don't even train and are all older... so if you tell a story about anything other than what was on TV last night people call bull sh!t... you unfortunately are the only MTer to of strayed over while maintaining this "witch hunt" attitude. You say im insecure? You're the one who has such a sh!t life that you go round telling everyone that they haven't done things. Maybe you and Romper should get married because you are the only two that act this way, not just to me.. but to everyone... get a fcuking grip of your life before you end up shooting up a school


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Very true with the blackout bit.I've been told many a time things i've done and said and can't remember a single thing,just because of a black out doesn't mean your fast asleep.

Wish i didn't get them as thats when the trouble starts.Tried explaining it to friends as they don't believe i can't remember but i don't.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Let me know when the UKM meet is anyway and I will let you hit me


Im not threatening to hit anyone and im not even taking the bait here, but if i did meet you and you were giving me grief you'd see that it ends differently that on here, whereas tonight you'll get back in to your bed with your spiderman pyjamas with a big smile on your face and think "yess i pissed off 3 people tonight"


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Chris many people on MT are like you, in fact 1/2 the General section don't even train and are all older... so if you tell a story about anything other than what was on TV last night people call bull sh!t... you unfortunately are the only MTer to of strayed over while maintaining this "witch hunt" attitude. You say im insecure? You're the one who has such a sh!t life that you go round telling everyone that they haven't done things. Maybe you and Romper should get married because you are the only two that act this way, not just to me.. but to everyone... get a fcuking grip of your life before you end up shooting up a school


Only call BS on you boy 

Not sure I have a shift life, granted things could be better but sure thats the same for us all.

Again I feel I must point out, you are the one who is seeking a cure for his alcohol addiction, not me


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNC said:


> Raptor,have you got one drink out there that doesn't really effect you that much which you could stay on all night,not go mental but still get yourself out?
> 
> I'm actually like you,had the same problems where going out never ended with a kebab and home for 2 for me:lol: I find if i drink them Smirnoff ice drinks then i'm fine all night,get the p1ss took but at least i make it home in 1 piece:thumb:
> 
> Chris,why do you call BS on stuff?? I've got loads of friends who have loads of tales to tell,you get yourself enough,things happen.Might just have something to do with coming from a big city.


And mate im the same, if i stick to smirnoff ice or beer i tend to be ok... but i'll be sick without fail after about 10 of them and then end up switching... although may give it a go again as i used to do this with moderate success and i was still alert until much later in the night, good idea in fact


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Only call BS on you boy
> 
> Not sure I have a shift life, granted things could be better but sure thats the same for us all.
> 
> Again I feel I must point out, you are the one who is seeking a cure for his alcohol addiction, not me


Boy? im older than you, you're the student who gets summer jobs to buy a bicycle... and you only call me out? Lol its a job for you hence your name 'ultimate keyboard warrior' it seems to be your main release in life, do you realise how many think you are a joke?... I don't think im the perfect human but have a lot more going on in 'the real world' so i'll never degrade myself to sitting in front of a computer and slating people who do real things... face it, when anyone talks about anything that you will never ever do, you get upset


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Raptor said:


> And mate im the same, if i stick to smirnoff ice or beer i tend to be ok... but i'll be sick without fail after about 10 of them and then end up switching... although may give it a go again as i used to do this with moderate success and i was still alert until much later in the night, good idea in fact


Yeah,they make me sick mate but the idea is to enjoy the night like normal people do:lol: I still get caught out now again,think fcuk it,have a few vodkas,go down to quick and its all apolgises again the next day,para as fcuk.

When i stay on them smirnoff i'm still joking around at 2 bells with my wits still about me:beer:


----------



## bambam123 (Sep 6, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> hiii ppl...we luff benidorm its lyk da best place eva lotsa lufly ppl..nd lotsa drunk ppl hehe...we love dis place soooooo much!its such a larf nd yer we no lotsa ppl..((jess nd jaz hiyaa!!))newayz yer umm we go 2 da same places as dem 2..nd yerr dats it but if ur looking where to go ..come 2 benidorm ul av loadsa fun!byee xxx
> 
> lil nd milky
> 
> haha


----------



## bambam123 (Sep 6, 2010)

You've got some good suggestions here.

I'd go with the occupying yourself with something other than booze, a good course always helps!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNC said:


> Yeah,they make me sick mate but the idea is to enjoy the night like normal people do:lol: I still get caught out now again,think fcuk it,have a few vodkas,go down to quick and its all apolgises again the next day,*para as fcuk.*
> 
> When i stay on them smirnoff i'm still joking around at 2 bells with my wits still about me:beer:


Well i reckon im gonna have to take this route because over here the measures are poured 1/2 full :/

And lol the paranoia is the biggest head fcuk, like i said most of the people i was with went on the sunday so its impossible

they would of seen me anywhere pissed on sunday afternoon etc... but i was so worried about the night before as i

could hardly remember anything... it was eating away as i was thinking all the girls i'd just met that seen me with my my

mates would of thought i was a crazy cnut... but instead they were saying that we all had fun and need to do it again soon

I was so relieved as i couldn't even remember much past a certain time


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Boy? im older than you, you're the student who gets summer jobs to buy a bicycle... and you only call me out? Lol its a job for you hence your name 'ultimate keyboard warrior' it seems to be your main release in life, do you realise how many think you are a joke?... I don't think im the perfect human but have a lot more going on in 'the real world' so i'll never degrade myself to sitting in front of a computer and slating people who do real things... face it, when anyone talks about anything that you will never ever do, you get upset


Is that why you have 4502 posts and have only been here 12months? :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Is that why you have 4502 posts and have only been here 12months? :lol:


Buddy i work on a computer, and when im not working my mac is on the table in front of me anyway for forums and FB (which i have rejected your friend request twice) because you are probably just a nosy cnut.. and hey if i get lots of spare time to do what i want then i'd call it a benefit, simple as.. now run along and get some studying done, that way you may get a somewhere and do some nice things with your life, and then maybe you can stop hating on the rest of the world... who knows you may even end up doing some crazy things that are even more exciting than a rubix cube...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Buddy i work on a computer, and when im not working my mac is on the table in front of me anyway for forums and FB (which i have rejected your friend request twice) because you are probably just a nosy cnut.. and hey if i get lots of spare time to do what i want then i'd call it a benefit, simple as.. now run along and get some studying done, that way you may get a somewhere and do some nice things with your life, and then maybe you can stop hating on the rest of the world... who knows you may even end up doing some crazy things that are even more exciting than a rubix cube...


I have finished my studies buddy. You appear to be getting confused. Must be all the alcohol you have been swigging


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> I have finished my studies buddy. You appear to be getting confused. Must be all the alcohol you have been swigging


Oh har har.... and well done, so you're a top lawyer now then? iirc thats what you were studying for years


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

slow down u2..i cant boil the kettle fast enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Oh har har.... and well done, so you're a top lawyer now then? iirc thats what you were studying for years


 :lol: So you have paid attention after all. Commendable.

Now I am off to bed, early night for me busy day ahead tomorrow.

No doubt you will be off to snort a few lines, end up in an orgy and then find yourself back home in bed without realising how you got there.

UKM's own Walter Mitty :lol:

If you do happen to take up romper's suggestion with the paving slab, you have my full blessing


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: So you have paid attention after all. Commendable.
> 
> Now I am off to bed, early night for me busy day ahead tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hey i don't lie about anything... people who know me in real life from here that have met me, seen what i get up to will know that im a genuine lad on here and in real life.. although maybe a bit different, any stories i have told in the past are real, even ones that sound crazy like doing E's and ending up in an orgy and waking up with complete strangers... i have no reason to lie, even if some of my stories are far fetched i will still tell them and most will believe them as they have had similar times themselves... even if there are 10% who think "Raptor doesn't have pool parties" or "Raptor has never sniffed coke off a strippers tits" i don't care! Because fact is they weren't lies so why should i give a fcuk?

On the other hand Little Chris is seen as "Deep down the geeky guy with built up anger who goes around tripping people at every chance, for nothing more than self gratification, to make yourself feel better... the man who finds it difficult to fit in, the man who can't get his own way in life so has a venomous side that will be released over the internet to sooth him"


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

What did it for me in the end mate was getting a girlfriend and having a gorgeous little girl together,if i didn't have that would probably still be the same!! And when out with her do tend to get reined in and can't go doing stupid sh1t now,hangovers and kids isn't the way forward.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris,just out of interest,and be honest here,what would you say your maddest weekend has been in your life?? What was involved?


----------



## bambam123 (Sep 6, 2010)

DNC said:


> Chris,just out of interest,and be honest here,what would you say your maddest weekend has been in your life?? What was involved?


This should be a new thread!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

bambam123 said:


> This should be a new thread!


He's gone to bed:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

x


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

your suicide advice would be sponsored by Nike - Just Do It.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Alcoholism robs you of so many things...Gave up the drink a little over 3 yrs ago and haven't looked back...


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

It does take balls to give booze up!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DNC said:


> It does take balls to give booze up!!


Can you explain this to me mate ?

I am guessing you mean you go thro hell doing it ?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

DNC said:


> It does take balls to give booze up!!


I had the same motivation you had...I dont think I would have been able to do it any other way...If it wasn't for the Mrs and the wee ones Id be face down in a gutter by now...Once you get on that downhill spiral...it's hard as fnck to get back out...


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Can you explain this to me mate ?
> 
> I am guessing you mean you go thro hell doing it ?


Well for someone like Raptor and me we like a drink but can't control what will happen when we do drink.So to stop something which is a big part of our lifes when everyone else is perfectly ok with it is hard.

I've never drunk during the week but would just get kaned at weekend and would get into sh1t that i didn't want too,never fights mind you:thumb:

Its the social thing for us,we think if we don't drink we can't go out and enjoy ourselves,sad i know Hate sitting there when people are drinking and i'm not.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> I had the same motivation you had...I dont think I would have been able to do it any other way...If it wasn't for the Mrs and the wee ones Id be face down in a gutter by now...Once you get on that downhill spiral...it's hard as fnck to get back out...


Exactly mate,did you drink all the time?? Glad you are sorted now captain:thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

DNC said:


> Exactly mate,did you drink all the time?? Glad you are sorted now captain:thumbup1:


Thanks...Anywheres from 18 to 30 beers a night, every night, for 15 yrs...I quit cold turkey ( not the recommended way of quiting for someone as addicted as I was )...But I made a promise to the wife and kid and I don't like to break my promises...  ...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im just waiting for little chris to wake up and tell us about his best weekend


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Im just waiting for little chris to wake up and tell us about his best weekend


fvck that, i'm not reading a long post about World of Warcraft


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Im just waiting for little chris to wake up and tell us about his best weekend


I reckon he's been out and bought the News of the World AND The Mail the mad ba5tard:lol:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I was very close to jail once for something pretty serious but i was let off with large fines, a suspended sentence and had to get some proper counselling twice a week regarding my drink and drug abuse, which sorted me out to no end! (for a bit)


Why not try this again, but off your own back this time. Sounds like you expect some court to impose it on you at some point anyway. Beat them to the punch.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Im just waiting for little chris to wake up and tell us about his best weekend


 :lol: Best memory of a weekend was one spent with my family in Shanghai. Quite an incredible weekend. Didn't involve any cheap lager or drugs so probably wouldn't do it for you.

Raptor knows he has failed himself and I commend him for looking to deal with the problem.

Those who have dealt with such addictions know that willpower is vital; one only has to read Raptor's journal to see he has no willpower. Thus, it is a shame that his path to recovery is doomed to failure from the outset


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Best memory of a weekend was one spent with my family in Shanghai. Quite an incredible weekend. Didn't involve any cheap *lager or drugs so probably wouldn't do it for you*.
> 
> Raptor knows he has failed himself and I commend him for looking to deal with the problem.
> 
> Those who have dealt with such addictions know that willpower is vital; one only has to read Raptor's journal to see he has no willpower. Thus, it is a shame that his path to recovery is doomed to failure from the outset


I am more of a JD and coke man myself,

Sounds like a nice weekend tho, never been there myself but would like to

Just out of curiosity did you play world of war craft that while you was there though


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> I am more of a JD and coke man myself,
> 
> Sounds like a nice weekend tho, never been there myself but would like to
> 
> Just out of curiosity did you play world of war craft that while you *was *there though


*were

I have never played World of Warcraft, your pitiful attempt at humour has failed.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Best memory of a weekend was one spent with my family in Shanghai. Quite an incredible weekend. Didn't involve any cheap lager or drugs so probably wouldn't do it for you.
> 
> Raptor knows he has failed himself and I commend him for looking to deal with the problem.
> 
> Those who have dealt with such addictions know that willpower is vital; one only has to read Raptor's journal to see he has no willpower. Thus, it is a shame that his path to recovery is doomed to failure from the outset


 :lol: :lol: Doesn't really answer my question mate I asked for your maddest weekend,not your nicest spent with family playing charades

Think you need to stop calling BS and realise some people live a little mate:cool2:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> *were
> 
> I have never played World of Warcraft, your pitiful attempt at humour has failed.


Sorry Little chris,

I will brush up on my grammer and humour and come back when I feel I am ready for you :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNC said:


> Well for someone like Raptor and me we like a drink but can't control what will happen when we do drink.So to stop something which is a big part of our lifes when everyone else is perfectly ok with it is hard.
> 
> I've never drunk during the week but would just get kaned at weekend and would get into sh1t that i didn't want too,never fights mind you:thumb:
> 
> Its the social thing for us,we think if we don't drink we can't go out and enjoy ourselves,sad i know Hate sitting there when people are drinking and i'm not.


Hit the nail on the head there mate, as said my mates were all at a girls 21st last night... i like the girl also but anything could of happened if i went out so instead of waking up at home with my cat sat on my chest begging for food i could of woke up fcuking anywhere going nooooooo lol... and im supposed to be meeting a female friend later in the afternoon for pizza so wanted to be sure im fresh for that, which i am yay


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Raptor knows he has failed himself and I commend him for looking to deal with the problem.


LOL failed? I can stop drinking Chris... im not the one who spent 5 years in Law School and ended up working in B&Q


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

oooo meowwww


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

DNC said:


> :lol: :lol: Doesn't really answer my question mate I asked for your maddest weekend,not your nicest spent with family playing charades
> 
> Think you need to stop calling BS and realise some people live a little mate:cool2:


Who are you?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> LOL failed? I can stop drinking Chris... im not the one who spent 5 years in Law School and ended up working in B&Q


Genuine LOL there. B&Q? If only I was so fortunate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> Why not try this again, but off your own back this time. Sounds like you expect some court to impose it on you at some point anyway. Beat them to the punch.


I will mate its the only way to get properly under control i think, tbh the best thing that the counselling did is not wanting to lie to them... so when i seen them on the 1st session of the week on tuesday after the weekend i said "i had 4 drinks and went home" it was a phenomenal feeling, the rest of the people in my session were the same.. for the 1st month or so people were still coming in like "oops i slipped up" but after a bit we all wanted to prove ourselves and use the knowledge we had been given, and when it got to drink 4 or 5 there was a thought in my head "must not get pissed" which im sure i'd have again if i had to explain my weekend to a counsellor again.. will look in to a session a week for bit


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Genuine LOL there. B&Q? If only I was so fortunate.


Sorry Blockbusters, i get confused some times.. bust be my addled brain


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Who are you?


Why? :lol: Just find it highly amusing you pouring scorn all over Raptors real life stories then when asked to name one mad weekend in your entire life you come back with a family holiday in Shanghi:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You got me with that one mate

Raptor,you talk sh1t:lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

why cant we all just get along

i call for a group hug


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Can you explain this to me mate ?
> 
> I am guessing you mean you go thro hell doing it ?


Naw it's just missing out on the fun that can be had with a few drinks out with your mates, get the crack flowing and good times rolling

It's a way to blow off a bit of steem after working all week and not seeing your mates, for me.

Also a chance to show off the gains as I'm progressing each week


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IrishRaver said:


> Naw it's just missing out on the fun that can be had with a few drinks out with your mates, get the crack flowing and good times rolling
> 
> It's a way to blow off a bit of steem after working all week and not seeing your mates, for me.
> 
> Also a chance to show off the gains as I'm progressing each week


But l used to go out every Friday and Sunday and still have a great crack without drink ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> But l used to go out every Friday and Sunday and still have a great crack without drink ?


i can't do that....i have about 3 spread over the night...no point going out to a bar and not drinking.....i feel a bit anti social.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> i can't do that....i have about 3 spread over the night...no point going out to a bar and not drinking.....i feel a bit anti social.


My mates loved it, we could go anywhere, no taxi's needed, l drank coke all night and had a great laug PLUS if it kicked of l was the sober one to deal with it....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> My mates loved it, we could go anywhere, no taxi's needed, l drank coke all night and had a great laug PLUS if it kicked of l was the sober one to deal with it....


i suppose its good to have 1 sober person in Bury on a satuyrday night....loll


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> i can't do that....i have about 3 spread over the night...no point going out to a bar and not drinking.....*i feel a bit anti social*.


why's that,i wouldnt...plus ide fvck off home early...bonus:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> why's that,i wouldnt...plus ide fvck off home early...bonus:lol:


shut it..lol....i dont drink or have any drink at home...to me alcohol is about going out and having fun.....if im not in the mood to drink then i would go for a meal or pics, i just dont see the point of being in a bar and not drinking.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> shut it..lol....i dont drink or have any drink at home...to me alcohol is about going out and having fun.....if im not in the mood to drink then i would go for a meal or pics,* i just dont see the point of being in a bar and not drinking*.


unless you were a doorman or on heavy antibiotics at your best friends doo.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> unless you were a doorman or on heavy antibiotics at your best friends doo.


im not a doorman and i have no fwends


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ooow you liar! you got loadsplus you take your training seriously

so i think alcohol is limited in your life atm.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> ooow you liar! you got loadsplus you take your training seriously
> 
> so i think alcohol is limited in your life atm.


yea i see alcohol as a hinderence......a hangover can screw me up for 2 days...just not worth it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so was forced to go out today (no issues happened) and learned a lot about my habits....

(little chris for your own mental health don't read this as there are real females involved)

I mentioned i was going for a pizza with a female friend, anyway when i got there she was not alone, but was with a few hot friends... i didn't get laid today but i'll explain what happened, was very interesting to say the least, plus i learned a lot about my alcohol tendencies... I had a few large vodka and diet cokes (planned) in the afternoon as was supposed to be eating pizza then going home... anyway the girls were not bothered about pizza and they wanted me to come to a spanish party with them, about a 40 min drive in to mainland spain, through the mountains... so i jumped in the car and was with these girls and one was driving and not getting wasted, only one of them can speak perfect english, she's my friend and hardly drinks either tbh... the rest i had never met... they were all singing at the top of their voices to spanish dance music and dancing in the car and i was sat in the back baffled yet pleased with the fact that i was sat in a car full of hot spanish chicks getting took under their wing to a spanish party.... anyway we got to some club, like a massive bar and every sunday they apparently have a spanish rave with loooooads of locals.. i was the only british person out of 100's but no one batted an eye lid as i look a bit spanish and any that found out i was english were fine but they didn't speak a word... anyway after 1 drink i run out of notes so went to pay on card, shock horror they didn't accept cards! Everywhere near me takes debit cards, this was ludicrous how a bar / club is not vetted by the bank... So i had to just not drink, but had a good time still, once my alcohol wore off i was quite annoyed tbh, i was acting pleasant to everyone but i was sat at the bar in the busy club at one point and secretly angry that they didn't take card! Thinking "i really can't enjoy my self properly and rip it up on the dance floor properly now my alcohol is wearing off" I think the barman picked up on this and gave me a shot of liquor, my friend who speaks english shared a few beers with me but we were in this place for about hours and a few drinks is fcuk all for me tbh! And i wasn't gonna be asking girls to lend me money.

We left the club and i knew we were supposed to be going somewhere else, but 1st we went for a Pizza... yes they accepted cards so right away i needed to top up... got a pint of vodka and coke lol.. no danger though as i was sobering up by this point and felt like Popeye in need for some spinach, it topped me up but only a little.... was sat eating pizza this group of girls.. they were very welcoming, i had no idea what any of them were saying but my little friend translated for me when i wanted to speak, it was annoying though as one of them was well hot and she wanted to speak with me but we couldn't talk properly without help.. oh well i now her now, and i'll learn better spanish eventually... we then went to another popular club, so i went to the bar and was about to get some drinks / shots to top up as i was near sober and shock horror again they would not take card, god knows why.. they must miss out on a lot of business as it is a very popular club, but up in the old towns where no tourists go... if i'd of known this i'd of took more notes but though i was only going for a pizza and was hi-jacked... one of the girls was given some free shots but doesn't drink much so gave them to me... anyway they were all dancing pretty much sober lol... so i got involved and had a dance but it didn't feel the same since i was not wasted and i normally am in clubs.... i kept wanting to find a cash machine... as i felt out my comfort zone but i resisted and i still a a top laugh... which proves that its mind set that i think i need to get drunk to let loose... i was dropped off home and have drank a few pints of water, had some rice and will feel ok tomorrow as i didn't drink much.

So there we have it, even though it was mitigating circumstances i managed to go out most of the afternoon and some of the night and not get pissed.... although i was thinking a lot of the time that if i had access to my money i'd of simply drank about 3 large vodkas in a very short time to get drunk and then resumed the night, even if i did i'd of probably been on good behaviour because it was very nice of these girls to take me out in to the old towns of spain.... but if i was out with mates in clubs and had no cash but a card i'd of been in ones that took card anyway so it may of been a different ending


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh Raptor...u crack me up.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...in a good way :thumb:

a pint of VC? :lol:

sooo..the lesson there is......take out a reasonable amount of cash and leave ur card at home.....sounds like a good night pal......


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> oh Raptor...u crack me up.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...in a good way :thumb:
> 
> *a pint of VC? * :lol:
> 
> sooo..the lesson there is......take out a reasonable amount of cash and leave ur card at home.....sounds like a good night pal......


Lol had to be done at the time but i felt it was in a controlled environment, ands yes if i do go out the card is not coming with and i'll take much less than normal, i feel alright today..... i do have to go out this weekend as im meeting a girl from england in benidorm, its 100% guaranteed sex as she has basically said she she's dirty so its game on lol... she's on a girls holiday in benidorm and wants me to come to meet her for a night... im there like a rat up a drain pipe, won't end up in trouble with out with a female


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

alls i can say is legend mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Reading through your posts seems you have very similar problem to me!

How old are you? Im 21 and feel its too early to give up drinking but am constantly thinking of different ways to unwind and spend my time on the weekends.

Like you I don't know when to stop could go without a drink for 2 weeks then as soon as I have 1 or 2 im on atleast 8(on a good night).

For example Fri night on way home from gym I pop into mates house only to say hello get roped into havin a beer drink in about an hour then finally get home and have a shake and food(like hour half after gym!!). I then at home debatin jus chillin out and playin poker for the rest of the night and not goin out but decide to go back round my mates as few lads are there and its Fri night!

I go shop get 8 cans and a big bottle of something(brown but not whiskey forget the name-memory problems). Finish a few doubles and half the cans or so then we decide to get some coke. Get that in finish the rest of the drinks then about 1AM my mate whose house it was was fallin asleep(he smokes too much ganja lol).

So we left then 2 other mates show up one of which is a huge messhead always on something. They have Mcat and one of em says we can go to his house. We do few lines start runnin low noone has money I get convinced to front it and one of the lads will give it back I do that get a lrage bottle of vodka 4 cans and 2 more gram of Mcat(yuck!). This was on the agreement one of the lads would stay out all of Saturday with me because I knew Id not wanna go to sleep.

So by about 9AM I start talkin about plans he starts backing out sayin he jus gonna go to sleep so after me tryin persuade him for about an hour and calling him allsortsa names we leave go home and Im straight on facebook. I down a protein shake with a pint of milk jus to force some protein down me(wasn't enjoyable) then switch to pre-mixed vodka lemonade. Its about 10AM I wake another mate up whos generally up for a beer whenever and can be persuaded lol. I say lets go watch the football in aldershot (City United). He agrees and I hurry him to meet me asap.

We meet about 11.30AM go pub drink 3 or 4 beers watching game and Im feeling increasingly tired(no drugs since about 9AM with those other lads).So we ask about getting some coke. Dont manage to sort anything out till later on so I'm just necking double Vodka Redbulls. My mates going out with lads from work but another mate is coming down to meet us later but its about 3-4PM right now.

I keep mate out as long as possible and then I dont remember exactly what happened for the next hour or two but I meet my other mate whos down to see his rents and that we go pub about 6-7PM Im on the stellas haver about 3 or 4 with him and the plan is to go to this Valentines party. We get there about 8-9ish blokes pay tenner girls get in free we're hoping its gna be swimmin with fanny(pretty horny allday). Get there and its a total cockfest I reckon 10:1 easy. I'm orderin drinks on my card all night long gettin prety wasted(again) and begged my mate, who was with his work lads but met us here, to give me a line of coke which he did.

Were dancing for abit everywhere you look its blokes smilin lookin around pretty ****! I almost had a fight with someone in the smokin area but it got split up aparently I was being an idiot which doesnt surprise me! by about 12PM I dnt remember alot but aparently we got another g of coke off someone in the party. I dont remember buying it or doing any!? About 3AM we finally got a lift home and I slept at my mates house with his rents there. I wake up about 12ish(only 8-9 hours sleep after all that wtf lol!) and he makes me a brew and we sit in front room chattin to his rents which I didnt need feeling sketchy/hungover an d generally not fit for public eye esp not someones rents lol!

I went home slept abit on sofa and had to get up 6.45AM this mornin for work. Been feeling **** haven't eaten enough and thinking about sacking off back session tonight as I dont feel I have the energy or the will! Looking at bank account think I spent xclose to £300 for the whole 2 day bender and Im sooooo fcked off about that plus my mates owe me 50 quid which may be a struggle to get off em!

All-in-all I hoper you enjoyed the story and can relate. I don't know if I have a drink problem or not but I suspect I may do. Must find other things to do to fill time esp on weekends! Also the will power to have few pints not go OTT or even to have say 5 6 pints few shots and call it night olike normal people!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I went to carnage last night, all I can say is ouch and im managing to miss a 2pm lecture.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

@ On The Rise.... Sounds too familiar mate... the people that i grew up with do this nearly every single weekend... im 24 and my mates back home range from 20 to 30 and many of them literally do this every weekend.. the only way i got out of 2/3 day benders was to stop hanging around with the people, luckily the people around me now don't have massive benders like this where your all looking to take any random drug for the sake of it.. i still have that side to me though, but without dozens of mates with similar traits it happens much much less. Literally every single weekend was like that for years as i grew up from 16 to 20, i never had any money as it was always owed for drugs


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I took advice from your mate powerhouse last weekend.. I had 2 shots of whisky pretty early on (both within an hour of getting in there) you don't feel them but you know it's in your system so it helps being loose. I was able to have an awesome night at the club chatting away and the usual, I had 4 shots all night - 2 whisky and 2 rum plus 2 cans of beer at the party (and 2 bongs later in the party after i blew my load).

It was a pretty cool night, I'd say some people couldn't do it but, like me you seem a confident man, once you get the mindset and you've established: this IS a good time - it's easy

I'm looking forward to saving a fortune and not waking up in the afternoon with cuts, bruises and not a whole lotta what happened the night before, next weekend!

also.......you do NOT realise how drunk some people get when you're out haha! the antics are much more noticeable when you're sober, it's funny!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i was out sat and didnt come home till monday morning. got some sleep at certain points. didnt drink to much. Am i worried nah but im enjoying myself


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

On The Rise said:


> Reading through your posts seems you have very similar problem to me!
> 
> How old are you? Im 21 and feel its too early to give up drinking but am constantly thinking of different ways to unwind and spend my time on the weekends.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA love reading storys like this. Doesnt make me feel as bad.

Have seriously curbed my wkends like this though now. Cant handle it the feeling on a Monday


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

x


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yer perhaps proper help rather then fiction would be the key romper.

that said jesus and the church is deffo the way forward.......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Have you guys though of aksing the Chruch for help and seeking out the lord jesus christ ???
> 
> i know many lost sheep who have found their way in life by finding god and Jesus.
> 
> Could be less painful than the slab


Ask the church? joking aint ya those boys like to party with lots of wine or spirits and choir boys. Not how i like to party


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

hilly said:


> Ask the church? joking aint ya those boys like to party with lots of wine or spirits and choir boys. Not how i like to party


yeah, you don't like wine do you


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nah horrible stuff. choir boys aint for me niether. never shut up the little xxxx


----------

